# Wago WebVisu App "Failed to load ..../plc_visu.xml"



## Kayle (15 Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

auf meinem 750-881 nutze ich die Webvisu. Funktioniert im Browser am PC auch prima. Jetzt wollte ich die Visu auch auf meinem smartphone nutzen und habe mir dazu die Wago WebVisu heruntergeladen und installiert. Beim Verbindungsaufbau bekomme ich aber folgende Fehler:





In den Zielsystemeinstellungen habe ich unter Visualisierung "Web Visualisierung" angehakt ( die WebVisu geht ja auch im Browser ). Die plc_visu.xml ist auf dem Controller aber vorhanden. 




Gibt es noch etwas zu beachten in Verbindung mit der Wago WebVisu App ?

Versionen: 
Codesys 2.3.9.44
Wago WebVisu App 1.0.132

Gruß Kay


----------



## Kayle (24 Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich hole den Thread nochmal hoch, weil es immer noch nicht geht. Evtl. hat der Wago Support eine Idee ?

Gruß Kay


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (26 Mai 2015)

Hallo Kayle,
entschuldige bitte die späte Antwort dein Post ist wohl untergegangen.

Vergleiche bitte folgende IDs, beide müssen identisch sein:
1. Web-Based Management (WBM) >> PLC Info >> Projekt Info >> "ID"
2. Mit einem FTP-Client oder dem Windows Explorer die Datei visu_ini.xml herunterladen. Die visu_ini.xml Datei in einem Editor öffnen dort steht die ID unter dem Parameter „download-id"

Welche Schritte hast du schon unternommen?


----------



## Kayle (26 Mai 2015)

Hi,

beide ID´s sind gleich. Was mich etwas stutzig macht ist die Meldung im Status:




Sonst bekomme ich keine Meldungen, außer das das Projekt korrekt ist. Meine Wago Version ist die: 2.3.9.44

Gruß Kay


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (27 Mai 2015)

Hallo Kayle,

schau bitte am PC bei geöffneter Java Konsole ob dort ebenfalls "Error Null" Meldungen auftauchen. Im Normalfall sieht es folgendermaßen aus:



Sollten dort ebenfalls ähnliche Meldungen auftauchen liegt es wahrscheinlich an der Visualisierungsseite.
Wurden andere Smartphones getestet, tritt es dort ebenfalls auf?

Falls dies nicht helfen sollte, bitte ich dich uns direkt zu kontaktieren um ggf. deine Visualisierung zu testen.


----------

